# Riss am Rahmen, Eigenverschulden???



## kalatche (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

mich würde mal eure Meinung zu meinem Problem intressieren. Folgendes, war Ende Juni in Saalbaach die Big5 fahren mit meinem Rose Uncle Jimbo Winter 2009 gekauft. Fahre gerade wurzliges teilstück bergauf, als meine Schaltung im leeren hängt. 
Dachte evtl Schaltauge abgerissen wie auch immer da ich weder gestürtz bin oder sonstiges vorher. 
Aber Nein der Rahmen is genau am Schaltauge aufgerissen. Schlecht Bike eingeschickt Kommentar Rose: Eigen Verschulden, wörtlich "man muss ja unterscheiden ob ein Auto einfach stehen bleibt oder man gegen den Baum fährt."

Wo ist meine Schuld?? Wie kann sich das Schaltauge nach hinten hochbiegen?? Warum reist das Schaltauge nicht (dafür ist es doch da)?? 
Hätte sich die Schaltung in den Speichen verfangen vielleicht, aber das Rad hat nichts abbekommen alle Speichen heil. 

Eure Meinung würd ich intressieren. Bei einem fast 2000 Fahrrad, dazu noch Kommentare zu hören wie "da muss nur mal jemand im Fahrradkeller dagegen gestoßen sein" .. bei einem Enduro-Rahmen?? nebenbei steht nicht im Fahrradkeller... 

Bilder kommen noch geht grade noch nicht, beeil mich.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## kalatche (9. Oktober 2011)

hier noch die bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Oktober 2011)

Für mich wär das ein Garantiefall. Wenn sich ein Schaltauge hochbiegt sollte das zuerst reißen und nicht der Rahmen

Als an meinen CUBE das Sattelrohr an der Entlastungsbohrung rieß hab ich meinen Händler ein Foto geschickt welches auch CUBE reichte um einen neuen Rahmen zu schicken.


----------



## J.O (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das einfach so abgefallen ist denke ich auch das es ein Garantiefall ist. Allerdings kann ich es mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen das der Rahmen einfach so ohne Einwirkung auseinander fällt. Und wenn dasa Schaltwerk von den Speichen hochgezogen wurde und das dadurch abgerissen ist könnte man sich streiten wer da schult hat, da müsste man dann auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## kalatche (9. Oktober 2011)

Das lustige ist das der Rose-Mensch mir schon gesagt hat das die es anscheinend schon öfter hatten, is einfach blöd gelaufen können Sie nichs dafür .... 

Die Schaltung war etwas verstellt das die Kette gehüpft ist bzw. war die Kette nicht mehr in der Führung weiß aber jetz tnicht ob das vorher schon war, frag mich es ja selbst wenn sich die Schaltung ins Rad gewickelt hätte und nach oben geogen könnt ich es ja noch als Selbstverschulden sehen aber das is ja eben nicht der Fall, und auch warum das Schaltauge dann nicht reißt sonder der Rahmen. 

Ich finds vor allem von Rose einen Witz das die nicht mal ne ordentliche Aussage machen, so typisch erstmal zurück und evtl haben wir dan unsere Ruhe. So kam das für mich rüber.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Oktober 2011)

Haaach, das ist aber auch eine blöde Stelle. Wenn Dir ein Stock an das Schaltwerk schlägt, dann kann es passieren, dass das Schaltwerk nach hinten gedreht wird und das Schaltauge nicht reißt. Im großen Rose Thread ist das auch schon einmal passiert.


----------



## kalatche (9. Oktober 2011)

ja gut aber dann liegt es ja wohl an der konstruktion oder nicht? Wenn ich eine Enduro verkaufe sollte die sowas wegstecken können oder ersetze es dann zumindest weil, Stöcke Steine schlagen da halt gern mal hin. 
Von anderen Herstellern habe ich bisher nichts über so einen defekt gefunden (wenns da Beispiele gibt immer her damit).


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn der Stock dick genug, die Geschwindigkeit hoch genug und der Einschlagpunkt ungünstig genug ist, dann kann so etwas leider passieren. Andere Beispiele kann ich leider nicht bieten.


----------



## Trekki (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum sich Rose hier anstellt. Die Strebe müsste doch mit etwas Bastelarbeit zu tauschen sein. Bei einem Hardtail wäre ja der ganze Rahmen hin.

Aber so rein Formal musst Du nach 6 Monaten beweisen, dass hier ein Fehler von Rose vorlag, um die Gewährleistung zu bekommen. Rose kann sich gemütlich zurück lehnen. Wie oben geschrieben, halte ich das jedoch für unpassend.

-trekki


----------

